# Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

I've gotten enough parts to begin my pre-heresy Sons so i've started some of them based off of the Horus Heresy CCG.

First up is my first test piece, still not finished working on the heads so they won't have any for a while.









and here's a test for a lightning claw

















Sgt. Apophis 99.999999% done























[/QUOTE]

lastly Bearer Amsu


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Nice work, I love pre-heresy thousand sons (new book coming soon :biggrin! I can't wait to see them when they're painted.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking good, pre hersey armies are always cool. Looking forward to seeing a full squad built and painted!

Reaper


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i love the guy stood on the skull, nice pose


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like a great start bud! Nice conversion work!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

they look awesome man. Nice conversion work. I know nothing of the Tsons, but these guys look awesome. Have some rep!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Good conversions. Cant wait to see them painted.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

They look great but that lightning claw isn't quite right. It seems a bit to large but even more annoying to me is it seems to leave to much of the forearm exposed. If you look at several powerfists you will see notice it is pretty much touching the elbow armour.


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

do you think it would look right if it was shortened. Or should it be scrapped?


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Looks very good, would love to see those beauty's painted!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Shortened should work fine. Overall very nice looking. Watch yoru legs, some of them look to new to be pre-heresy. 

Looking forward to seeing these!


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

ok update time, I've got an assault marine made as a test for Pre-Heresy jump packs. I think it turned out pretty well.....though its a bit time consuming to make them.


































And here's some torsos and a shoulderpad I was screwing around with:









Some work done on the lightning claw Marine, head added and claw shortened to be right up next to the guard


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Everything is looking really good except for one thing: mouldlines

Keep up the good work


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

I've actually been cleaning up mold lines like crazy......it just seems like there's always more that I miss.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not a huge fan of the head, but we can always hope it will look better after paint, but other than that it is looking good.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I think those last two look awesome! Specially the one with the jump pack!

I know how you've done the jump packs, and there is a faster (though ore expensive way), you should check these out http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=90

Argh... I got mine from the Wookiehole.com but I think the site has gone down... Incidentally the World Eater in that pic is exactly what my boys look like, with a bit of trimming the turbines are perfect!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice conversion work. That lightening claw is still way to big though for a power armored marine.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice conversion work here, looking forward to seeing the paint. 


I am moving this to Project Logs as it seems more appropriate there.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Thank goodness, another Pre-Heresy Tsons player! Nice work, the converson work is great, and the diversity of armor types adds the pre-heresy feel to it


----------

